# custom hand made stirring rod



## daddyhennessy10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hay guys im selling these glass stir rods on ebay let me know what u think just search hand made stir rod will do 20 for forum members just let me know and I will do a buy it now.


----------



## rewalston (Apr 7, 2012)

I think they look pretty good. What are you selling them for? I'm in Ontario, so I need to know the costs, etc.

Rusty


----------



## Geo (Apr 7, 2012)

Harry's had a phoenix feather in it. if i get one, can i blow stuff up with it? :shock: :lol:


----------



## daddyhennessy10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Shipping to canida is 14 so 34 total us shipping is 9 so us buyers 29.00


----------



## daddyhennessy10 (Apr 7, 2012)

All forum members contact me im asking 25 starting bid. But will sell to forum members for 20.00


----------



## rusty (Apr 7, 2012)

daddyhennessy10 said:


> All forum members contact me im asking 25 starting bid. But will sell to forum members for 20.00



Will a rubber policeman fit your stirring rod.


----------



## daddyhennessy10 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have not tryed. I put little glass beads at the end to improve grip.


----------



## supercharged04 (Apr 8, 2012)

I just got one of these from a local glass pipe shop. lol under $5. But don’t drop them I had to go back a few days later.


----------



## daddyhennessy10 (Apr 8, 2012)

was it custom or just a glass rod?


----------



## supercharged04 (Apr 8, 2012)

it looks like a lollipop with a glass ball on the end . the next 1 I bought was just a lollipop no ball on the end.


----------



## daddyhennessy10 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mine are a lot more detailed. Thus the cost difference


----------



## butcher (Apr 8, 2012)

It is art work.


----------



## rusty (Apr 8, 2012)

daddyhennessy10 said:


> Have not tryed. I put little glass beads at the end to improve grip.



What diameter is the glass rod, and the glob of glass on the stiring end, thanks.


----------



## NoIdea (Apr 8, 2012)

Geo said:


> Harry's had a phoenix feather in it. if i get one, can i blow stuff up with it? :shock: :lol:




Hmmm, blowing stuff up, hmmmm, i like the way your thinking :mrgreen: 

Deano


----------



## butcher (Apr 8, 2012)

pinman we do not need that kind of glass ware for the work we do, nor do we need the problems asking for it would bring to the forum.

For this reason post your last post here went up in smoke.


----------

